# Reggae/Ska/Rocksteady



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone is into the reggae/ska scene?

Bands of note:


The Skatalites
The Slackers
Steel Pulse
Burning Spear
Specials
Hepcat


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I've actually got "Handsworth Revolution" in the playlist i'm listening to at the moment.

I've got bag loads of dub/reggae in the changer in the car too - got King Tubby on repeat at the moment.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Do love a bit of Reggae, I was brought up listening to Bob Marley, Aswad, Third World, UB40, Peter Tosh and a few others. Just recently visited Ghent in Belgium for the Gentse Festival, saw Third World, U-Roy and Pappa Moses and Freddie Macgregor. Also went in 2007 and saw The Wailers who were absolutely awesome, Elan Atias does a very good job of filling in for Bob. They are playing in Falmouth on the 30th of August if anyone is interested. I also like a bit of dub, king tubby, lee scratch perry and also quite keen on Damien Marley, some dance hall stuff is ok as long as its not Shaun Paul. I am not really into Ska though.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Do love a bit of Reggae, I was brought up listening to Bob Marley, Aswad, Third World, UB40, Peter Tosh and a few others. Just recently visited Ghent in Belgium for the Gentse Festival, saw Third World, U-Roy and Pappa Moses and Freddie Macgregor. Also went in 2007 and saw The Wailers who were absolutely awesome, Elan Atias does a very good job of filling in for Bob. They are playing in Falmouth on the 30th of August if anyone is interested. I also like a bit of dub, king tubby, lee scratch perry and also quite keen on Damien Marley, some dance hall stuff is ok as long as its not Shaun Paul. I am not really into Ska though.


Cool, everyone likes a bit of Marley! I really like UB40 as well.

It's strange you should mention Ghent/Belgium, as part of the motive for this thread, I was thinking about plugging a band I play for - we play over in Belgium a few times a year and Ghent is somewhere we stop off sometimes. Belgium is a really nice place, chilled and the people are nice.

Anyway, check out a band called Rebelation!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Not my thing but each unto their own as it would be a boring place if we all liked and thought the same.


----------



## marley12 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love reggae myself too!! Bob (of course!) also like a lot of the reggae D.J.s./toasters, (thats how rapping and hip-hop started too all you youngsters!). Big Youth, Dillinger, ah! the list goes on and on!
Also you cant beat a bit of Ska! One of my all time faves (showing my age now!) is/was! Prince Buster!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

:lol:

How does Bob Marley like his Doughnuts ?







........Wid Jammin........hope ya like Jammin Too.............:lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

one of the best


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Love a bit of Reggae here too:wave:

Gregory Isaacs, Dawn Penn, Desmond Dekker, Jimmy Cliff...the list goes on...

Those Reggae Reggae Chicken Sub's aren't too shabby either:thumb:


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

cant beat a bit of ska ! lifts the spirit no end :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris_VRS said:


> Love a bit of Reggae here too:wave:
> 
> Gregory Isaacs,


Another one I have on repeat at the moment. And Carrol Thompson.


----------

